
Which professions have the most psychopaths? CEO's, lawyers andsurgeons - jl87
http://thehustle.co/your-ceo-is-probably-a-psychopath
======
TheCoelacanth
Title: Your CEO Is Probably a Psychopath

Article: 4% of CEOs are psychopaths

That's some major clickbait in the title.

